# EB5000X won't idle up



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Just bought a old Honda eb5000x. Runs great, except the auto idle. 
It idles down fine, but won't automatically come back up with a load. If I switch it off, the engine returns to full RPM. Therefore I think the solenoid and linkages are all correct.

Anyone know whats supposed to turn the idle solenoid off when you apply a load?


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea it is a sense module
so it will idle down but with a 3000 watt load it will not throttle back up?


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

iowagold said:


> yea it is a sense module
> so it will idle down but with a 3000 watt load it will not throttle back up?


I haven't tried a 3000w load, I was using an angle grinder. The one I used to use at work would throttle back up with even the smallest load applied. 

Any idea where this sense module is?


Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for a copy of the owners manual
it is inside the inverter unit.
pm me


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

also check the action of the carb servo.
it may have trash in it.
*click here for the honda eb5000x parts page*
you can check the action of the sol by unplugging the plug to the sol
and using a small alligator probe setup apply 12 volts to the sol and make sure the action is working right.
most of the time it is dirt or carb trash in the throttle plate to the carb
*click here for the solvents page*
i like the berryman carb cleaner
it works well for us.
most of the time the auto throttle is a pain for home use.
it is for on construction sites.
we do a mod to make it work as a manual switch only.
throttle up all of the time for home use.


----------



## Matt88-8 (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I don't plan to keep the unit, so I need everything working.

Also, I think the solenoid and linkage are fine, as I said the machine will idle fine when in auto and will run at 3600 if you switch it off. Is there something else I can do to test to voltage module? I can test the wiring easy enough if I know what I'm looking for.

Thanks again 

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea you need the service manual for all of those specs.


----------

